# Doritis pulcherrima var. laotica



## ORG (May 27, 2012)

Here a nice compact growing variety of _Doritis pulcherrima _ from Laos, here with 3 inflorescences.

The correct name is
*Doritis pulcherrima var. laotica*












Here can you see, how small the plant is











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2012)

Wow

That one is really a cutie Olaf. I'll have to keep my eyes open for this one in the States.

Is this plant actually in bloom now? Seems like Doritus are usually in bloom over here in September.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2012)

Sweet flower!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2012)

Crispy photo Olaf!!



Rick said:


> Wow
> Is this plant actually in bloom now? Seems like Doritus are usually in bloom over here in September.



 Mine is in bloom and there are a bunch on eBay in bloom.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Crispy photo Olaf!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in bloom and there are a bunch on eBay in bloom.



Any keikies to trade yet??


----------



## ORG (May 28, 2012)

Dear Eric,
these plants are in trade in Germany

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2012)

I bought one a few years ago from california, and it refused to grow, then new growths and roots declined, then finally died last month


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Very beautiful! Happy plant!!!

Charles try another one...  They like it warm and a little humid... I have tried a couple of times with the same results as yours. Now I have it in a very open mix or sitting on top of sphagnum and just mist daily!! So far so good. There is a new growth too coming appart from the new leaf that emerged.


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2012)

thanks for the info, thanasis


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2012)

Great variety. I like the color of the lip.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> Any keikies to trade yet??



Not yet. Actually, I might have one that only makes keikies, I have to check!


----------



## ORG (May 30, 2012)

Here another clone of in culture in the nursery of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen in South Bavaria


























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jun 6, 2012)

Here some new pictures of the plant with more flowers











Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a compot. Is it really one plant?


----------



## ORG (Jun 7, 2012)

It is one plant
Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Impressive!


----------

